# Ajuda Emerge pdftk

## jukinha

Bom dia galera, sou novo aqui no forum e no gentoo, 

estou com um probleminha, quando vou tentar baixar o pacote pdftk ele me aparece isso aqui : Not a block device 

dai fui olhar no /var/tmp/portage e vi que la ele esta com 2GB total e esta usando total, dai fiz " mount -o bind /var/tmp/portage /home/jukinha/portage-fail

ou seja com esse comando os pacotes flahados iram cair em minha home numa pasta maior que 2GB p/ nao ter problema de espaço, porem mesmo assim, nao consigo baixar o pdftl, ele fica compilando o gcc, mas depois de algum tempo me aparece a mesma msg, q eu estou sem espaço, porem ja mountei em otro lugar o portage.

o que tenho que fazer, ja procurei nos topico,google e nao achei a resposta   :Mad: 

Vlw

----------

## jukinha

Consegui baixar o pacote que eu queria : pdftk

porem quando vou abrir um arquivo .pdf ele me da o seguinte erro : 

Done.  Input errors, so no output created.

alguem pode me ajudar?

----------

## jukinha

poxa ninguem ae pra ajudar?

----------

